# PRESS RELEASE: Army Special Forces Soldier dies in Afghanistan



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 14, 2006)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, October 13, 2006) — An Army Special Forces Soldier stationed here died Oct. 11, in southern Afghanistan while deployed in support of combat operations.

More...


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 14, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## glock-bkk (Oct 14, 2006)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2006)

Rest in peace CW2 Scott W. Dyer, thoughts out to your Brothers and family.


----------



## Looon (Oct 14, 2006)

RIP Sir


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2006)

RIP, Sir.  Prayers out to your family and fellow soldiers.

LL


----------



## Sigi (Oct 14, 2006)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 14, 2006)

RIP, Chief - Godspeed.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## William Hazen (Oct 14, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family. RIP

William Hazen


----------



## Bangalore (Oct 15, 2006)

RIP! I'll see you at the ORP!


----------



## CopenhagenDetox (Oct 15, 2006)

RIP Sir,

there's a warming fire and hot chow for you in the patrol base.


----------



## VAR (Nov 12, 2006)

Rest in Peace,
Chief.


----------



## Gebirgsjaeger (Nov 28, 2006)

RIP Chief...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 2, 2007)

Rip, Chief


----------



## tova (Jan 2, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

